# Adoptables Update One Finished



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The proposed updates to the adoptables script have been completed and added to the site.

Just to recap they are.



> Featured adoptable box for main forum.
> A way to select from different sets on adoption.
> Sort Top Daemons page by sets.
> Feature to search a users Daemons.
> ...


As always there may be an error or two so let me know as soon as you find a problem.


The majority of the changes aren't going to be apparent until the new races are added to the site.

The biggest alteration is in the way they level, you no longer have to click on the level up button after clicking on the daemon image from another site. From now on simply clicking the image on a page will level the creature. For this to occur though you will have to update the bbcode within your signature as its been updated.

The other main change is the ability to toggle the level and name bars on or off via a switch on your manage daemons page.

For example.


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

I like the new update and the option to remove the bar.


----------



## terminatormonkey (May 6, 2009)

cant wait for the nids adoptables


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Nice work Jez, I also can't wait for the nid's adoptables (we did end up deciding on them didn't we?)


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah Tim is working on them now.

I spose it wont hurt to show a teaser.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

coolio can't for the new nids!


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

oooh, I'm so excited :clapping:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Yeah Tim is working on them now.
> 
> I spose it wont hurt to show a teaser.


Looking good Jaz and BTW thanks for fueling yet another addiction for with the Brutes.:victory:


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

The nid teaser looks great.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

nids? what abowt da boyz? when da we getz the recognitionz datz we deserve?

but on a more serios note, i am definitly getting myself a nid adoptable, that zoathrope looks rather appealing.


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

now there's going to be adopts a nid'? thats awesome


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, loving the new ability to just click the image and have it level up immediately without another click.

Also, can't wait for the Tyranid adoptables. I'll be replacing Snakey here with a Tyranid while allowing Drakelet to reign supreme.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

sounds sweet, cant wait for the nids


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Me like Nids better....


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

me want orkz! (has babyish tantrum).

nah, nidz are cool and will defently be getting one!!

or 6.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Yay, it is getting better and better!


----------



## heartoffury (Jun 17, 2009)

Chaos demons...AND 'nids? What more could I ask for?:good:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Woot Nids! come ooon Lictor!


----------



## ultramarine ultramad (Jul 13, 2009)

awesome level up jez!!!! +rep


----------



## Unevenscore (Aug 7, 2009)

Just got a nid, but echo the cry for orks.


----------

